

Systemd vs. upstart boot on Ubuntu 15.04 - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWjPvME5hb8

======
digi_owl
Same old same old smoke and mirrors. Damn it people, systemd has long since
outgrown being considered just a init replacement.

